# You deleted my post?



## naclh2oDave

Was it because I called out HOT SPOTS charters an advertiser on here because they operated unsafely at sea?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

When was this?


----------



## bigrick

ding ding ding, what do we have for him today..... :thumbup:


----------



## sniper

If that's the case that's BS. Dave, take it over to the gulfcoastfishingconnection.com


----------



## Barnacle Brain

I should have known better


----------



## naclh2oDave

SO, how much do I have to pay to have my post back? I mean I could advertise anything right? Just so long as I pay as much as Hot Spots, who obviously can run up on divers in the water and not get called out......


----------



## Splittine

Im not sure what the story is why it got erased but Im sure the sponsorship thing does not have anything to do with it. Im about 99% sure Hot Spots is not a forum sponsor but pays an advertisement company to post their ads on the internet and with all the Hot Spots posts its a common name and pops up automatically. Kinda like if you make a thread about boots you will see boot ads for example.


----------



## whome

Splittine said:


> Im not sure what the story is why it got erased but Im sure the sponsorship thing does not have anything to do with it. Im about 99% sure Hot Spots is not a forum sponsor but pays an advertisement company to post their ads on the internet and with all the Hot Spots posts its a common name and pops up automatically. Kinda like if you make a thread about boots you will see boot ads for example.


That's right.


----------



## SaltAddict

I was curious as to where that post went. Personally I had a good experience with the Hot Spots boat (as a diver). We got lost on the wreck and ascended on their (Hot Spots) anchor line. They were very friendly about it. 

That being said... this is the third situation in less than a week (2 by friends and 1 on the forum) where I have heard a big name charter vessel has displayed a blatant disregard for the safety of others on the water.


----------



## naclh2oDave

Splittine said:


> Im not sure what the story is why it got erased but Im sure the sponsorship thing does not have anything to do with it. Im about 99% sure Hot Spots is not a forum sponsor but pays an advertisement company to post their ads on the internet and with all the Hot Spots posts its a common name and pops up automatically. Kinda like if you make a thread about boots you will see boot ads for example.


Fair enough.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

If Matt or Chris was driving the boat i really doubt they ran up on anyone. They have more numbers to fish than a good bit of people on the forum.


----------



## Chris Phillips

Matt was running the boat and this thing was really blow out of proportion, but I’m not going to argue about what did or didn’t happen. The problem currently in the Gulf is when do you pull up on A SPOT THAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR GPS and when do you not if another boat is there? What is classified a public or private spot? When I was young kid if a boat was fishing a spot you just did not go there, THAT IS NO LONGER THE CASE unfortunately. Simple fact is that Matt did not come there to steal your numbers, but this rock is one fished by many, a well known spot. We are pulled up on all the time, both in the bay and in the gulf, in bay boats and offshore boats, and have come to realize that is just how it’s going to be now. You will never see me get on this forum and bash someone because they came to a spot I was fishing; it’s just not the way it once was. I'm by no means saying its ok to just pull up on anyone you wish and get yourself some new numbers, but you can't get mad if you know its a spot that other people likely have.


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> If Matt or Chris was driving the boat i really doubt they ran up on anyone. They have more numbers to fish than a good bit of people on the forum.


I was running the boat. I pulled up to a spot I've had for many years, there was a boat there. I circled the boat from a considerable distance, well beyond the required distance for a dive boat. I never dropped a bait and I left. The entire event lasted less than 5 minutes. 

This guy is mad because he thought or maybe still thinks I came over there to steal his spot. He knows that if he tells everybody what really happened no one would care, cause nothing happened. But if he accuses me of putting people’s lives in danger and being reckless well that should get lots of attention and really make me look bad! 

I can't believe it. It’s shameful and literally unbelievable.


----------



## SaltAddict

I wouldn't be worried so much about the "numbers" as I would be about how close a charter vessel came to my dive flag. Or any vessel for that matter. 

I don't know the whole story and as I said before, I had a pleasant experience with the Hot Spots boat. From the original post it sounded like the vessel was danger close.


----------



## MrFish

I won't stop at a hole that has another boat on it, just for the simple reason that people get pretty defensive. Everybody believes that it is "their" hole. I typically run around 25-35 miles just to get away from the people.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

As divers it would be great if we could find more ways to build good will among fisherman. Too often dive and fishing boat encounters end in a shouting match. This seem sad, as we have much in common.

The reality is that we divers take up a lot of fish-able space. Many divers wander farther from their boat than the 100' safety zone specified by law. Given potential problems with current, equipment malfunctions and underwater navigation, divers can surface some distance from the boat. As a result most divers would prefer that other vessels stand-off *much farther than 100'*; otherwise they can become anxious.

As divers we need to ask ourselves, is such a large stand-off zone really fair to fisherman? Keep in mind that other fishing boats can share a relatively small spot without interfering with each other. We divers need to take responsibility for the fact that we often take up space that could serve many fishing boats.

I am not sure if most fishermen (on private boats) know that divers usually spend a short time on one spot. For charter boat captains, time is money. When they are not fishing, they are moving. They can't afford to wait for divers to finish up. They may have to move on other another spot, spending extra time and money, when a dive boat is present.

I'm not sure what the best solution is, but it would be great if we could find ways to work together to share, and enjoy, our common resources.

Perhaps starting with small things would be best. On our boat we have started asking fisherman if they need help freeing their anchors. We tylically free 1 or 2 anchors each trip. The folks aboard the fishing boats seem to genuinely appreciate the help. We also brief folks on fishing boats about the types of game fish that we saw on our dive, and where the fish are located on the spot. 

Perhaps in the grand scheme of things these deeds don't help much to improve relationships between fisherman and divers, but it is a start. I encourage divers and fisherman alike to think of other ways that we can work together.


----------



## DEATH_BY_SPEAR

I'm not trying to play devil's advocate, but I would like to know if the OP has a response. This post was on another forum I watch... 

I was on a friend's private boat three weeks ago on numbers (that I am 99% sure are unknown to anyone except myself and one other person) when a charter made a V-line on us but then turned once it was around 150 yards from us. 

I can only assume they were checking for bottom structure and watching numbers based on their speed and the current. I certainly didn't like it but unfortunately HOT SPOTs has a point- nobody owns the ocean...


----------



## marmidor

WhackUmStackUm said:


> As divers it would be great if we could find more ways to build good will among fisherman. Too often dive and fishing boat encounters end in a shouting match. This seem sad, as we have much in common.
> 
> The reality is that we divers take up a lot of fish-able space. Many divers wander farther from their boat than the 100' safety zone specified by law. Given potential problems with current, equipment malfunctions and underwater navigation, divers can surface some distance from the boat. As a result most divers would prefer that other vessels stand-off much farther than 100'; otherwise they can become anxious.
> 
> As divers we need to ask ourselves, is such a large stand-off zone really fair to fisherman? Keep in mind that other fishing boats can share a relatively small spot without interfering with each other. We divers need to take responsibility for the fact that we often take up space that could serve many fishing boats.
> 
> I am not sure if most fishermen (on private boats) know that divers usually spend a short time on one spot. For charter boat captains, time is money. When they are not fishing, they are moving. They can't afford to wait for divers to finish up. They may have to move on other another spot, spending extra time and money, when a dive boat is present.
> 
> I'm not sure what the best solution is, but it would be great if we could find ways to work together to share, and enjoy, our common resources.
> 
> Perhaps starting with small things would be best. On our boat we have started asking fisherman if they need help freeing their anchors. We tylically free 1 or 2 anchors each trip. The folks aboard the fishing boats seem to genuinely appreciate the help. We also brief folks on fishing boats about the types of game fish that we saw on our dive, and where the fish are located on the spot.
> 
> Perhaps in the grand scheme of things these deeds don't help much to improve relationships between fisherman and divers, but it is a start. I encourage divers and fisherman alike to think of other ways that we can work together.


Well spoken Brian!!! I think it all comes down courtesy and respect. I started out as a fisherman and i still am a fisherman BUT there is nothing in this world like diving!!! I have no problem with divers coming on a spot I'm fishing and dropping for a dive. As a diver I accept all the risks involved if I dive a spot that fisherman are on before i am. That doesn't mean that it is ok for anyone diver or fisherman to put someones life in harms way. (I'm not saying that anyone did or didn't cause I wasn't there) I guess what it boils down to is we all need to be respectful and watch out for our fellow sportsman diver or fisherman. Stay safe and tight lines to ALL!!


----------



## whome

DEATH_BY_SPEAR said:


> I was on a friend's private boat three weeks ago on numbers (that I am 99% sure are unknown to anyone except myself and one other person) when a charter made a V-line on us but then turned once it was around 150 yards from us.


1. If you are 99% sure its a private spot, its not a private spot. If ANYONE other than you has it (your friend) then you may as well post it on this forum for everyone. 

2. There is not an offshore charter boat in the gulf that has to run on you to get your numbers. The technology has been around for years so that your numbers can be had without you ever even seeing the charter boat on the horizon. Therefore I doubt that a charter boat RAN on you to steal your numbers.

3. Everyone has "private numbers" Fact is, if you didn't physically build the reef with your own hands and protect it with 100% effort while fishing it and get lucky that some jackass didn't pick you off their radar, then chances are its NOT a private reef. If you got the numbers from someone else that told you its a "private" spot, did you ever wonder where that friend got the numbers or who else he gave those numbers too?

4. If I don't have the numbers then I won't just stop and fish a spot cause another boat is on it and it was on my way or I was close to them. If I have the numbers already and you are on it, I may or may not stop, depending on how big the spot is and the other spots I have in the area.

5. Private spots are still great fishing spots that produce a lot more bigger snapper than public spots. However, this is not like it was 10-15 years ago, there are nice 10-12lb snapper on every spot in the gulf. If you know how to catch them you can get your limit of 10-12 pounders at the 3 barges almost any day of the week and the 3 barges probably get more fishing pressure than any structure in the gulf. Point being, Charter boats don't need to RUN on you to get your numbers because they are so precious.


----------



## naclh2oDave

It has been a few days and I have calmed down some but the FACTS remain. The charter boat came close enough to us to cause concern the captain called several times to get the attention of the Hot Spots. The captain of the charter boat never replied or acknowledged. Instead he did a full circle around a dive boat on a very small wreck and was on his way. TRUE, no lines were in the water and the incident lasted only 5 minutes. But how long does it take to have an accident? 

For the record, I have zero concern about the numbers issue. The fact that you should have about a million numbers to fish but you come up on us when there are NO other boats around begs for an explanation. I have serious doubts about this being a published number. Pretty much no way. Also, this isn't a rock it is a steel pyramid not any larger than a pick up truck. Knowing that, why in the world would a charter boat come up and circle it if a dive boat is there with an anchor in the middle of it and a flag up, ie divers in the water. The captain had genuine concern for the safety of us in the water. 

NOW, according to your accusation you have proved me to be lying about my first post 
http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum84/thread8779.html . I must have slept through that part. Please refresh my memory what exactly did I lie about? Nothing. 

I'll even through you a bone here...

For Boaters in Florida
The following is from Chapter 27 of the 2003 Florida Statutes:

(5) Divers must make reasonable efforts to stay within 300 feet of the divers-down flag on all waters other than rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from any divers-down flag.


(6) Any vessel other than a law enforcement or rescue vessel that approaches within 100 feet of a divers-down flag on a river, inlet, or navigation channel, or within 300 feet of a divers-down flag on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel, must proceed no faster than is necessary to maintain headway and steerageway.


You as captain were within your right to come within 300 feet of my dive boat. But there is no reason that you SHOULD have. If someone is on a dive spot that small LEAVE. They will be done in 30 minutes and on their way. There was no good reason for you to have been over the anchor line while divers were down.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

My concern is that a specific Charter was named, and I think that it is totally unfair to blast Chris and Matt or their business, just because you have a solid name to discuss (business name that is). This stuff happens every day, on public and "private" spots, by both fishermen and divers alike. Captain Pinney hit the nail on the head, people are always going to be looking for better spots, and if you don't think that radar zapping is not the same as pulling right up to a boat on a spot, think again. The fact that it was a charter that "pulled" up around you by no means give you the right to bash the on a public forum. Why not call them on the phone and express your concern. THIS IS NOT THE PLACE TO DO IT! My thoughts are this;

Were any of your divers endangered, or injured?
Did you personally build or pay to have built, the spot that you were on?
Did it occur to you that bashing a company on a public forum can cause a loss of income?
Did you think, at all?

I am sure my thoughts are contrary to some, but TOO BAD! If we could all just get along and enjoy what we have, life would be wonderful! If you really want to be stressed out, try fishing a rip during a billfish tournament, with 30 other boats. you may have found it first, but everybody else will be there sooner or later! Unless you can show me where there was a diver endangered, quit complaining. Go dive the "O" on a weekend, I mean damn, craziness abounds! Dive boats run up on dive boats all of the time as well, both charter, and private. In closing, I think that any time a Business name or company starts getting blasted by someone that was not a client on that charter, the post should be deleted, unless their actions were so unlawful or dangerous, that everyone, including LAW ENFORCEMENT, has been made aware. This is not the case here! 
Mickey


----------



## naclh2oDave

I am inclined to agree, and I do kind of regret having named the business. If they hadn't already been named in no less than TWO other threads I probably wouldn't have said anything at all. 

And since YOU brought it up law enforcement WAS contacted. The whole incident was recorded by the coast guard after we called them. We had them on the radio WHILE the charter boat was there. Once again.....our captain was extremely concerned about the close proximity of the charter boat, so much so that the CG was on the line while we were radioing the HOT SPOTS. The Charter boat was not answering radio calls to warn them of divers in the water. Our captain was convinced of the high probability of hazard.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

I appreciate the clarification that USCG was in fact called. However, if you are flying a dive flag, there is no question, period, that divers are or will be in the water. I have been underwater around numerous boats, and in fact just stayed away from them. As boat operators, and divers, we have an obligation to use common sense. However it does not work that way, including me, all of the time, and that is life. In closing, I still disagree with bashing a business, but appreciate the fact that we can at least debate the issue.

Mickey


----------



## TURTLE

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> 1. If you are 99% sure its a private spot, its not a private spot. If ANYONE other than you has it (your friend) then you may as well post it on this forum for everyone.
> 
> 2. There is not an offshore charter boat in the gulf that has to run on you to get your numbers. The technology has been around for years so that your numbers can be had without you ever even seeing the charter boat on the horizon. Therefore I doubt that a charter boat RAN on you to steal your numbers.
> 
> 3. Everyone has "private numbers" Fact is, if you didn't physically build the reef with your own hands and protect it with 100% effort while fishing it and get lucky that some jackass didn't pick you off their radar, then chances are its NOT a private reef. If you got the numbers from someone else that told you its a "private" spot, did you ever wonder where that friend got the numbers or who else he gave those numbers too?
> 
> 4. If I don't have the numbers then I won't just stop and fish a spot cause another boat is on it and it was on my way or I was close to them. If I have the numbers already and you are on it, I may or may not stop, depending on how big the spot is and the other spots I have in the area.
> 
> 5. Private spots are still great fishing spots that produce a lot more bigger snapper than public spots. However, this is not like it was 10-15 years ago, there are nice 10-12lb snapper on every spot in the gulf. If you know how to catch them you can get your limit of 10-12 pounders at the 3 barges almost any day of the week and the 3 barges probably get more fishing pressure than any structure in the gulf. Point being, Charter boats don't need to RUN on you to get your numbers because they are so precious.


*PRIVATE SPOT = Lets say your trolling a weed line as I do about every time I see one, and you mark structure holding fish on the bottom, hit you MOB button, go back and kill the fish there. Chances are your gonna go back if it has no name on your chart already right? If that was a " Private spot" before, it's not now. I have rolled over many like this and fish them all the time with NO company around me. YOU CAN'T OWN JACK ON THE BOTTOM OF THE GULF PERIOD!!!!! Get over it, there are plenty of fish and spots out there for all of us. I had some Asshat circle my boat for 20 minutes trying to swamp me with my kids on board and I was anchored and had half my limit before he got his anchor to catch and had my marker bouy out before he got there. This is completley un called for.:thumbdown: The kids being on my boat saved both my freedom and those guys lives that day, it would not have been pretty had they not been there to remind me what I had too loose.*


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

+ 1


----------



## JoeZ

Don't make me come riding in here on my dead horse.


----------



## shkad14

Splittine said:


> Im not sure what the story is why it got erased but Im sure the sponsorship thing does not have anything to do with it. Im about 99% sure Hot Spots is not a forum sponsor but pays an advertisement company to post their ads on the internet and with all the Hot Spots posts its a common name and pops up automatically. Kinda like if you make a thread about boots you will see boot ads for example.


Hot SPot's ad is in the google adwords network (content network), served up by AdChoices. It is possible that Hot Spot's targets this site to advertise on, but the board itself probably only gets paid if the ad is clicked, and then only a few cents.

Since this board has traction, the Forum owner could start allowing media buys which would allow him to make a lot more money per banner spot by listing the site here http://buysellads.com/

I am a professional internet marketer  I seriously doubt your post was deleted due to money. Deleted because of a personal relationship...that could be a different story.


----------



## TURTLE

shkad14 said:


> Hot SPot's ad is in the google adwords network (content network), served up by AdChoices. It is possible that Hot Spot's targets this site to advertise on, but the board itself probably only gets paid if the ad is clicked, and then only a few cents.
> 
> Since this board has traction, the Forum owner could start allowing media buys which would allow him to make a lot more money per banner spot by listing the site here http://buysellads.com/
> 
> I am a professional internet marketer  I seriously doubt your post was deleted due to money. Deleted because of a personal relationship...that could be a different story.


*At least one of the guys from Hot Spots is a Moderator here. It's what he told me anyway. If I were a Mod and someone talked smack about my business I would delete it too.:001_huh:*


----------



## WW2

JoeZ said:


> Don't make me come riding in here on my dead horse.



If you do make sure you have some Michael Jackson playing on your iPod.


----------



## naclh2oDave

TURTLE said:


> *At least one of the guys from Hot Spots is a Moderator here. It's what he told me anyway. If I were a Mod and someone talked smack about my business I would delete it too.:001_huh:*



:yes: Now it's beginning to make sense. Hahahahaha.


----------



## whome

TURTLE said:


> *PRIVATE SPOT = Lets say your trolling a weed line as I do about every time I see one, and you mark structure holding fish on the bottom, hit you MOB button, go back and kill the fish there. Chances are your gonna go back if it has no name on your chart already right? If that was a " Private spot" before, it's not now. I have rolled over many like this and fish them all the time with NO company around me. YOU CAN'T OWN JACK ON THE BOTTOM OF THE GULF PERIOD!!!!! Get over it, there are plenty of fish and spots out there for all of us. I had some Asshat circle my boat for 20 minutes trying to swamp me with my kids on board and I was anchored and had half my limit before he got his anchor to catch and had my marker bouy out before he got there. This is completley un called for.:thumbdown: The kids being on my boat saved both my freedom and those guys lives that day, it would not have been pretty had they not been there to remind me what I had too loose.*


You quoted me, but I don't understand if you are replying to my post or not....If you are saying no one owns the gulf, then I completely agree. What I am saying is that if you actually have a private spot, then you put in on the gulf floor with your own hands and have done everything you can do to protect it. Odds are, one day someone will find it and it wont be private anymore. That's the way the ball rolls....


----------



## Evensplit

JoeZ said:


> Don't make me come riding in here on my dead horse.


And an ugly horse it is too...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

If you have a problem with someone coming up on you and you know the name of the boat and you feel the need to bash someone why not be man enough to call them on the phone and bash them or go to their store and bash them, a boy will come on a public forum and bash someone.


----------



## lastcast

If you weren't there you wouldn't know. Maybe the "BOY" is saving someones life from some ASSHAT running on a dive flag.


----------



## Billybob+

Here's what happened that day in the view and beliefs of the captain of the boat at anchor with some commentary. FIRST the one fact that we agree on.. .the whole event lasted about 5 minutes....so I guess because it was only a 5 minute event then it "really doesn't count" 

well, now that we've discussed the only fact we agree on, here's the remaining story as I see it. I'll try to address the "misstatements" previously posted by other parties. 

Just so we have clarification, what I define as a "private" spot is one that is NOT on PUBLISHED lists....for instance, a private club does not have 1 member...it can have several but it has "limited access" so, agreed, if you consider "private" meaning you and only you have a spot....welll I guess virtually none are private...but if they're not somewhat private why not just post your whole book on the forum. Charter Boat Captains, in conversation frequently refer to them as private spots, so let's not get hung up on symantics.

but for the purpose of this post, I'll refer to it as a "single boat spot" meaning that the wreck has a very small footprint that only one boat can really fish over at a time. This particular one was a concrete Pyramid with tires...and oh, by the way...that debunks another "misstatement" that it was a "Rock" it ISN'T it's a pyramid with tires.

So how many charter boats when they see a fellow charter boat fishing a spot, a small spot, run right on them and fish it too? I'll tell ya, I may not have fished as many days as Charters, but it's something I've never seen.. Two charter boats settling over the same "small" spot doesn't happen, NOR do they circle and cross the bow of another Charter boat they simply give each other some birth and find their next spot continuing on.

So here's what happened from my perspective. Some on here know me and will attest that I don't make it a point to intentionally misrepresent facts (lie) if others wish to call me a liar, well, I have no control over that. I know what I know and I'm sure I won't change many views.

That morning we went out looking for big Snaps, one number that I'd fished a few weeks earlier was this pyramid (again...NOT a rock) I had hooked some good fish and thought it'd be a good place to start. one charter boat was abot 3/4 of a mile NW, but we still wanted to dive it and he seemed to settle in so we dropped the hook. 5 minutes later the divers rolled for what we planned to be 17-20 minutes in the water. sometime after that I saw a large charter type boat heading from the general direction NNW pretty much splitting me and the above mentioned charter.....Ok, FACTS...at this point I don't KNOW if either are charter boats but they both are large, charter looking boats. the moving boat gave some birth to the other boat and to do so turned more in line with me. No biggie, that's showing respect for that other boats "small spot" At this point he was maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a mile out APPROXIMATION...I didn't have a range finder to prove that...I suspect the other side of this party didn't either. If he did, then my ESTIMATES on distance are WAY off. Check with some people who know me, I'm pretty accurate on distances from watching the GPS and seeing other boats you can develop a "feel" for distance.

MORE TO FOLLOW SEE CONTINUATION POST


----------



## Billybob+

CONTINUATION FROM ABOVE POST:

So when he makes his turn more toward me I immediately got the dive flag up. When I'm diving small spots or single spots, or "private spots" I don't typically fly a flag unless a boat is entering an approximate 1/2 mile comfort zone.... He saw the flag and made a more Southerly turn (more away from me like he would give me adequate room as well) and held up for maybe 30s-1min at about 1/4 of a mile directly West of me. No problem there...maybe he had a spot he wanted to check.

He then slow motored to my Stern, still about 1/4 mile and held there for a very short time. again, no problem but it is beginning to give me an uneasy feeling like he's sizing us up or waiting on us to leave.
He then slow motored...some closer...maybe a 1/8th of a mile or less to my Starboard (East) side. By this time my divers, I believed should be ascending (based on our planned dive time) The boat then made a port tack and proceeded straight over the wreck, in fairness, at idle speed. It was HOT SPOTS. So I'm a "boy" for "naming" him on the forum...OK, I guess I'm a boy...My divers bubbles were what I considered too close to his path. If he passed over the wreck which I believe he did, and it was in 125 feet depth. we had less then my full anchor rope out which is 300 feet so let's say 250 that means that my 
boat was roughly 220 feet from the wreck. Now the way I anchor on "private "wreck (small little known wreck) is drop the anchor straight on it to have the divers follow the anchor to the wreck. So from those calculations he was 220 feet away from my boat, but remember straight over the wreck......straight over my divers....maybe inside of the wreck, close enough I could read expressions on the charters faces. I felt like I could have thrown something and hit them and if an old man even THINKS he can throw something that far...it's close. So horizontally, should my divers have to ascend without the aid of the anchor, he could've been close, VERY close.
At this time I became concerned enough to hail him on 16 to ask him to give my divers space...he refused to respond (or didn't have his radio on 16 in fairness) he went directly 
Across my bow back to my port (west) side and paused...by this time I know my divers were coming up, and he started back across my bow. I then called USCG on 16. IT"S A FELONY TO MAKE A FRAUDULENT CALL TO USCG...I KNOW THAT... I made what I BELIEVED was a rational call based on HIS STRANGE Behavior ( I didn't see him circle then cut across the bow TWICE of any other boat. )
I DON'T believe, nor does NACLH20DAVE that he INTENDED to harm us, but it just seemed POINTLESS to circle a dive boat WHILE HE WAS HOSTING A CHARTER ON BOARD for no apparent reason.

an example might be...if someone is riding a bicycle on 98 and you're approaching him 
Can you hold your lane and come within what the BICYCLER might consider unreasonably close? SURE, but wouldn't the prudent thing be move over into the other lane? (Give him some space)

Do Charter boats do this to each other? SURE they do...EACH AND EVERY TIME..Tell me ONE time when a charter, uninvited, pulled up on another charter on a "Small Spot"

I know that there are some really great divers that never surface without all possible precautions and we've heard from you how great you are. Good for YOU! some of us aren't quite as good as you so forgive me for erring on the side of caution and feeling that this MIGHT put my divers in jeopardy.

I know, had I punched in that number and HOT SPOTS was sitting on it, I would've not behaved that way toward HIM....would you folks?

I suspect what REALLY happened is that it was one of his spots that HE considered "private" and it upset him ...and by the way. I know a few charter captains and they are always refering to this type of small spot as "private"

Anyway, I thought I'd share an accurate view of our side of the story as we believe it to be. the HOT SPOTS people will never believe us but the Capt of the boat KNOWS that this is the truth...the ONLY arguable point is the distances and again I acknowledged not having a rangefinder but my estimations based on depth, it seems that this was too close of proximity to where my divers COULD have surface. Maybe I over reacted but, again, think of the fact that not ALL divers are great ones like some on this forum and some of them might make mistakes and come up away from the anchor rope.
It's a big gulf, he had no business crossing a small spot twice with known divers on it.

No to debunk one more claim, that I'm (we're) somehow jealous of his new boat. 
I love my boat, wouldn't trade it for squat.
and as for fish...I will let NACLH20DAVE pictures on Gulf Coast fishing forum speak for that. but the three of us had a limit of snaps the biggest was 25.5 the smallest over 10. We had 20 triggerfish, one red Grouper and 6 scamps. That’s not a good trip for us, its average, 
So I don't really care what he does, where he goes, or what he catches as long as he doesn't pester me. He should focus MORE on his PAYING CUSTOMERS and less on a little crappy monkey boat who doesn’t know anything about the gulf!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Just a thought, when you put a diver in the water, no matter how small the spot, fly your dive flag! It may be a pain, but it is better than hoisting as a boat approaches... As to your assumption that your divers may have been in harms way, anything is possible, but as a bubble watcher, with all due respect, you cannot protect your divers, it is up to them. We have all made honest mistakes, and if everthing that supposedly happened did, I would have been standing tall at their store or marina, waiting for an explanation, trust me. This is another example of dumb ass stuff that happens all of the time, and is just that, DUMB! As to the thought that one of the MODS on this site is involved with the business in question and deleted the original post would be a problem... I would be interested to know... BTW everybody be safe on the water and beneath, as the T Storms are gonna be a little sketchy!

Mickey


----------



## Billybob+

So just confirming as the bubble watcher and Captain I have no responsibity to the divers for their safety

Personally, I'd think EXACTLY opposite, as the bubble watcher and Captain I feel a COMPLETE responsibilty for people on my boat.

was this a malicious attempt to harm anyone...NO, absolutely not, COULD it have hurt someone...Possibly...I go back to my anaolgy of the bicycler on 98....if you know he's a more vulnerable point give him the ROOM and the benefit of the doubt.

Had, BY SOME HORRIBLE UNFORESEEN CIRCUMSTANCE one of my divers made a mistake and came up under the boat..it might've been the divers fault but I'd would've lived with it! I KNOW...I HAD A FRIEND LOSE A DIVER



TEAM GET BENT said:


> Just a thought, when you put a diver in the water, no matter how small the spot, fly your dive flag! It may be a pain, but it is better than hoisting as a boat approaches... As to your assumption that your divers may have been in harms way, anything is possible, but as a bubble watcher, with all due respect, you cannot protect your divers, it is up to them. We have all made honest mistakes, and if everthing that supposedly happened did, I would have been standing tall at their store or marina, waiting for an explanation, trust me. This is another example of dumb ass stuff that happens all of the time, and is just that, DUMB! As to the thought that one of the MODS on this site is involved with the business in question and deleted the original post would be a problem... I would be interested to know... BTW everybody be safe on the water and beneath, as the T Storms are gonna be a little sketchy!
> 
> Mickey


----------



## whyworry

"an example might be...if someone is riding a bicycle on 98 and you're approaching him 
Can you hold your lane and come within what the BICYCLER might consider unreasonably close? SURE, but wouldn't the prudent thing be move over into the other lane? (Give him some space)"

In fact, Florida has a law that requires you to give that cyclist at least three feet when passing. So you can not hold your lane and come within 3 ft., you must wait until conditions allow you to give the cyclist legal clearance. Watch out in the future that you do not violate this law since your description indicates lack of knowledge of this law.

Florida "Diver Down" regs relative to space allowed are summarized as follows:

"Vessel operators must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from divers-down flags on open waters and at least 100 feet from flags on rivers, inlets or navigation channels. Vessels approaching divers-down flags closer than 300 feet in open water and 100 feet in rivers, inlets and navigation channels must slow to idle speed". 

Since NONE of the narratives have described any mitigating reason in this incident for the approaching boat to come within 300 feet and the approaching boat states that the 300 ft perimeter was not violated, and you state that it was, I consider it a "he said, he said" standoff.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

BB+, you are taking out of context the intent of your ability to provide safety for your divers. you are on top of the water, period. You can scream and yell, shoot at people, do whatever, regardless, the divers are on their own while underwater. Unless you have comms, or the ability to communicate directly with them through some other means, they are at the mercy of common sense.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Hang the dive flag B4 folks leave the boat...THAT's being responsible.

Hey, how about posting the location of this VERY WELL TALKED ABOUT fish/dive site. I'd like to check it out for myself!

This dead horse is REALLY starting to smell. Think I'd approach the KNOWN boat operator, rather than bellyache on an open forum...I think it's a much better way to address this situation. Just my .02, not meant as an inflammatory statement. 

Patiently waiting for the numbers of that location....thanks in advance!


----------



## bmoore

*Billy Bob has returned! :notworthy:*


Im sure he will post those number right up.


----------

